
Ask HN: How to report a website that streams tv channels illegally? - muse900
I came across an advertisement which I found disturbing. 
An online wesbite that apparently offers streaming of TV channels such as HBO and sports etc like premiership.<p>The person owning the website is trying to sell off through fb etc saying the services he provides are legit.<p>I tried to find a way to report his site to e.g Paypal which is the form of payment on that website, godaddy which apparently owns the domain.<p>Nothing so far, I can&#x27;t seem to be able to somehow let the authorities to know about it.<p>Could you please help me on what to do? (I reside in the UK)<p>P.S: I usually come across pirated content and am fine. Reason I want to report this site is that its trying to get people to pay bundles for like £150 etc to watch pirated content, and I feel many will fall for this.
======
gradschool
There used to be some kind of automated reporting form at [https://www.fact-
uk.org.uk/](https://www.fact-uk.org.uk/) but I haven't checked in a while. (I
was trying to report someone for singing "Happy Birthday" in a restaurant back
before that case was settled.) Another thing you could try is posing as a
potential subscriber who isn't smart enough to understand PayPal and ask them
if they'll accept a payment by bank transfer. When you have their bank account
details you can report them to the police. I did that once to a craigslist
property rental scammer and the police wrote back to me that they didn't have
enough time to follow it up, but I'll bet copyright infringement is a much
higher priority of theirs.

